# Newsletter 31 March 2016 - Marine Original Blue Limited



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Dear Customer,

Just in time for the largest jewelry and watch trade fair in Basel we launched a new edition of our marine classic, the Marine Original Blue Limited.

An elegant matt blue dial with grey printed numbers as well as polished leaf shape hands are some characteristics of this model. This watch, limited to 200 pieces, is provided with a manual wound movement Unitas 6498 in most beautiful finish. Not only the movement with the Geneve stripes finish and swan neck regulator stand out. Even the gear wheels of the watch winding (ratchet- and kronrad) are finished in Glashütte with a special decorative cut.









We mount on the 41 mm case a light brown croco strap, if you prefer a black or dark brown croco strap this is of course also possible.









The watch is available from June/July and can be ordered from now on in our online-shop.

Reserve your desired number now.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

The blue dial is really nice. Not too dark, not too light.


----------



## siess (Jun 28, 2011)

This I like!


----------



## icybluesmile (Mar 14, 2015)

Great color on that dial!


----------



## clubbtraxx (Aug 29, 2010)

If I didn't have to save up for my new house I would have bought one instantly after I read the newsletter... What a beauty!


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Is the case fully polished? I hope it's a combo of brushed and polished..It doesn't say on the website. .

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

This would be the first MO with both brushed and polished surfaces if that is true?

I kind of doubt it, I mean if it was I would think that would be something highlighted in the pics/ specs...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

All polished.


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

The hands look great. They're probably the same as this special Marine Chrono.

Really can't wait to receive it.


----------



## Pionier (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks great, but I thought it would be with the old logo


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Black Marine with nickel hand look sick..... nice....


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Black dial with matt case looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

What strap u guys getting? Any concensus?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

hidden830726 said:


> What strap u guys getting? Any concensus?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I'm going to get the light brown croco that it comes with. I already have a dark brown strap that I might try too. I prefer brown over black with a blue face.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

hidden830726 said:


> What strap u guys getting? Any concensus?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I am considering grey alligator from Stowa


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Light brown for me. Perfect match I think.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Im thinking of getting a grey strap.... crazy thought about Milan bracelet


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a milanese bracelet on my arabic polished MO and it is very beautiful. I am sure it will go together very nicely with its blue version too.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Can I just whinge a little about the poor timing if this release with our lousy Aussie dollar :-( this is dead set Grail material. Absolutely gorgeous!

The Naf


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Naf, I feel your pain too mate. Only upside is that now is a good time to sell those pieces which aren't getting much wrist time.

This blue dial is sooo sick.... Must resist....


Cheers, Wen


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Soulspawn said:


> Naf, I feel your pain too mate. Only upside is that now is a good time to sell those pieces which aren't getting much wrist time.
> 
> This blue dial is sooo sick.... Must resist....
> 
> Cheers, Wen


Resist is futile. Open your mind (wallet). Buy it now.....

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

You guys see the new image from the Stowa site?


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

gward4 said:


> You guys see the new image from the Stowa site?


Yes I did 

The Naf


----------



## jrc693 (Feb 5, 2013)

Incredible dial! if it had the old logo i would have jumped on this in a second!


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

I know people like continuity and all but honestly I LOVE the new logo. Was never a fan of the old "s" 

The Naf


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

gward4 said:


> You guys see the new image from the Stowa site?


Picture makes it look like a Satin finish.. I wish it was.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Pictures look doctored a bit of course... This picture, though likely still doctored, looks to be more representative of the true colour and texture:









The Naf


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Mike, do you able to change the title of this thread? Suggest to change it to Marine Original Blue LE or similar name so that it can be the main thread for the watch.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Love that pic, the watch looks beautiful. I prefer the old logo , it had old world charm. Why change it ? I think that Stowa could have gotten away with 2 logos old style for 'classic' collection new style for modern. But I didn't even notice the logo on that watch it was so pretty.


----------



## uncleed (Nov 4, 2012)

I too am trying to resist...but is waking up and looking at the pic a sign that my resistance is failing? I think I am just kidding myself at this point.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Looking forward to mine, No. 102.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

If anyone is on the fence on this one it's time to act soon as it's been hovering between 1 and 3 remaining today so won't last much longer.










The Naf


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

The last few have been going pretty quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riese Mils (Apr 23, 2012)

The Naf said:


> If anyone is on the fence on this one it's time to act soon as it's been hovering between 1 and 3 remaining today so won't last much longer.
> 
> The Naf


No worries. I expect some customers will cancle their orders in the near future and those pieces will be back in the shop.


----------



## Riese Mils (Apr 23, 2012)

Is this watch shock resistant according to DIN 8308 and antimagnetic (DIN 8309) ?

As it is a Unitas movement 6498 it has been manufactured according to both DINs.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I couldn't care less  This is a beautiful dressy watch. It is not meant to be tortured anyway. Don't wait for me to cancel my order


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

All gone! For now...

The Naf


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

There were still 4 there last night when I looked. It's an outstanding looking watch but in the end I decided it wasn't for me. Later in the year I may order a white, Arabic model. Congratulations to all who ordered one.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

The Naf said:


> If anyone is on the fence on this one it's time to act soon as it's been hovering between 1 and 3 remaining today so won't last much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you bite the bullet and took the hit on our weak Aud? 
I'm trying very hard to resist, as I've spent a fair bit of $ on a new-to-me watch, and i know I'll be hit again with customs import tax once it hits oz.


----------



## Riese Mils (Apr 23, 2012)

Slowly slowly catchee monkey .... here they go again: 12 pieces available.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Riese Mils said:


> Slowly slowly catchee monkey .... here they go again: 12 pieces available.


Make it 11 now.

Couldn't resist the fact that they had 195 available and my daughter was born yesterday on 19/5.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> Did you bite the bullet and took the hit on our weak Aud?
> I'm trying very hard to resist, as I've spent a fair bit of $ on a new-to-me watch, and i know I'll be hit again with customs import tax once it hits oz.


My lovely wife did  was only one left at that stage and then magically the no. She was after reappeared. Still may bail if our dollar heads too much further into the crapper.

The Naf


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

The Naf said:


> My lovely wife did  was only one left at that stage and then magically the no. She was after reappeared. Still may bail if our dollar heads too much further into the crapper.
> 
> The Naf


Lucky man....


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> Lucky man....


You have no idea how lucky mate. She knew it was kind of a Grail for me but just didn't feel comfortable spending that kind of money on myself. So she took it upon herself to order me this watch and insisted I not cancel the order. But yea if I currency continues this way I may very well have to.

The Naf


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Must have been a lot of cancellations. I had decided against it but I feel weak...


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Have another look at the movement on display and the dial.... And you'll realise resistance is futile. 

There are 2 other LE stowa which I've missed (for one reason or another) and I have been on the lookout for on the second hand market (forums, eBay, Chrono24) for the past two years without any luck... 


Cheers, Wen


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Soulspawn said:


> Make it 11 now.
> 
> Couldn't resist the fact that they had 195 available and my daughter was born yesterday on 19/5.


Seriously? Amazing. Congratulations - was my same motivation for choosing No. 102 (1/02; January, 2002). Enjoy it - they grow remarkably and distressingly fast.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Seriously? Amazing. Congratulations - was my same motivation for choosing No. 102 (1/02; January, 2002). Enjoy it - they grow remarkably and distressingly fast.


Haha children. Wife picked 192/200. 19th (may) is sons and 22 (August) is daughters 

The Naf


----------



## smashie (Aug 25, 2007)

I couldn't resist either, now the agonizing waito|


----------



## Riese Mils (Apr 23, 2012)

smashie said:


> I couldn't resist either, now the agonizing waito|


Obviously you missed the new checkbox during the new online-shop order process. I heard about a new checkbox that can be clicked "order without agonizing wait". Now the wait is part of your order. Anyway, it comes without extra charge. Enjoy.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Riese Mils said:


> Obviously you missed the new checkbox during the new online-shop order process. I heard about a new checkbox that can be clicked "order without agonizing wait". Now the wait is part of your order. Anyway, it comes without extra charge. Enjoy.


----------



## Tom1970 (May 8, 2016)

Very elegant watch, clear and clean dial, simple model but from high class !


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have taken number 9, which symbolized my ninth Stowa watches. May have to stop somewhere.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

hidden830726 said:


> I have taken number 9, which symbolized my ninth Stowa watches. May have to stop somewhere.


Limited editions run to 200.... You still have plenty of room for new watches if you're gonna use this system.


----------



## Riese Mils (Apr 23, 2012)

The option to select a serial no. seems to be gone. Peculiarly it´s possible to put several 1000 pieces of the product into to the cart. The launch of the new shop appears a little bit amateurish. Beside this I do not like it cause it lacks clearness. Justmy2Cents.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Riese Mils said:


> The option to select a serial no. seems to be gone. Peculiarly it´s possible to put several 1000 pieces of the product into to the cart. The launch of the new shop appears a little bit amateurish. Beside this I do not like it cause it lacks clearness. Justmy2Cents.


Try now.;-)


----------



## Riese Mils (Apr 23, 2012)

Sold Out. You are a killjoy. Should have ordered 100 before. ;-)


----------



## hahaha3111 (May 25, 2013)

Soulspawn said:


> Limited editions run to 200.... You still have plenty of room for new watches if you're gonna use this system.


What if Stowa run a 1000 pieces Limited Edition later? lol


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Then hidden83 might be the first person to surpass mike stuffler's number of stowa & schauer watches. 


Cheers, Wen


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Soulspawn said:


> Then hidden83 might be the first person to surpass mike stuffler's number of stowa & schauer watches.
> 
> Cheers, Wen


Nope, you are wrong. You havent see Volker collection. Also, its suppose to be quality>quantity. I happend to have a lot of Stowa, because i couldnt afford others. haha


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been trying to rationalise and reduce my collection for ages.... And like alot of things i set out to do... I have been quite unsuccessful. Sooo I now choose to believe that variety is the spice of life! 

Sure. You could sell everything and re-mortgage the house to buy a PP nautilus... But it'll only be a little while before patek releases that better newer shinier model, or you get hooked on the really pricey vintage stuff.

It's all a journey, so just go with the flow and do what makes you happy. 

PS. I think stowa is fantastic quality and value



Cheers, Wen


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

As far as i'm concerned, I find Stowa pretty unbeatable.

Sometimes I wonder if it's really worth it to look at Rolex, Omega, Panerai... and other obsviously overpriced watches.

Don't kill for saying that guys, it's just my brain working overtime


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I have abandoned the standard milestones in watch collecting as soon as I started filling my humble watch box. Everything started with the Sima pocket watch of my grand father. Stowa MO was the closest it could get and I could wear it on my wrist. I've searched many brands and many marine inspired watches and Stowa was the winner. Yes, maybe if I had endless cash supplies I would have bought Dornbluth & Sohn, but I also think that a tool watch is not a luxury and should not go into such a high price category. So I started basically with Stowa and since then I've bought many other watches. They fall in different styles and are all from different brands. I have never bought a second watch from the same brand. Until MOBLE. That makes Stowa the first brand that is represented in my collection with more than one watch. 
I just want to add that I never sell watches. Every watch that I own is part of me. It involves so many considerations and cravings and months of waiting. I do not care about status symbols. I only buy watches that touch me deeply. Panerais are plain grotesque, overpriced and all are limited editions. Rolexes are too commonplace for me. I actually like certain Rolex models, but have not yet jumped on that snobbish, pretentious bandwagon. 
To sum it up, because it got way too long, I feel something primordially enchanting about Stowa's MO models, something in my genes like the fear of snakes and lions. 
Plus I find that blue dial with grey numbers so attractive and beautiful


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't know about the pretentious bandwagon, but money is hard to earn, and I love the feeling of paying the right price.
When I look at the Rolex price list 30 years ago, and the price list in 2016, I can't help but think that it gotta be a joke. We are light-years away from the normal monetary inflation.

I'm drooling over Tudor watches, no in-house movment, but at least I don't feel like i'm getting robbed :/


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I like my Rolex a lot and wear it often but the only other company that really interests me is Stowa. I first passed on the blue MO but couldn't resist when there were some early cancellations and I was able to get one. I showed it to my wife who asked what it cost. She rolled her eyes but encouraged me to buy it. Good thing she has never asked what the Rolex cost.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

svetoslav said:


> I only buy watches that touch me deeply. Panerais are plain grotesque, overpriced and all are limited editions. Rolexes are too commonplace for me. I actually like certain Rolex models, but have not yet jumped on that snobbish, pretentious bandwagon.
> To sum it up, because it got way too long, I feel something primordially enchanting about Stowa's MO models, something in my genes like the fear of snakes and lions.
> Plus I find that blue dial with grey numbers so attractive and beautiful


That blue dial looks amazing huh? Jorg knows his colours and does his dials fantastically well. Can't wait for this baby.

It's so interesting to hear everyone's different views on watch collecting. I used to have a macro only collection, and didn't see the point in the rolexes, panerias and omegas.... But now guilty of having owned of owning one of those three.

What you say is exactly spot on. It's the way the watches make you feel. If i can bond with a watch, then it's a keeper, and it doesn't matter if it's a $20 casino or a Rolex in the thousands of dollars.
They will both get wrist time and bring me pleasure.( Archer: "Phrasing!")

But if I can't.... Then it's off to the sales section.

Cheers, Wen


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

New picture off their instagram









The blue almost looks black here.

Cheers, Wen


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Im still undecided on the strap, everyone get brown?


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

hidden830726 said:


> Im still undecided on the strap, everyone get brown?


Curious how it will look on the dark brown...or maybe even grey...

The Naf


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, it is difficult decision for me too. I remember Stowa used to offer so many colors and now they only have brown and black on their website. At first I had no doubts at all choosing the light brown option, but now when I see a picture with the black one on Instagram I am starting to hesitate.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok. Received email asking for payment already. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Me too  I am so happy, my watch will be with me very soon.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Haven't received mine yet. Working down the SN list perhaps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Received also email asking for payment.
Now it's a matter of days......


----------



## Riese Mils (Apr 23, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Haven't received mine yet. Working down the SN list perhaps?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to Stowa the purchase orders will be proceccesed chronologically. First come first serve. 
It has nothing to do with the serialno etc.


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

I also got an email for payment today. Glad I got in early on the order.


----------



## cathal (Mar 28, 2016)

Anyone know how the watch strap is closed on the LE model is it by a clasp or just with a buckle?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

cathal said:


> Anyone know how the watch strap is closed on the LE model is it by a clasp or just with a buckle?


I've only ever seen it pictured with a buckle, although it really should be in deployant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Buckle


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> I've only ever seen it pictured with a buckle, although it really should be in deployant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta pay extra for the deployant. They're very reasonably priced though. €30 or less if ur outside EU.

The Naf


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

The Naf said:


> Gotta pay extra for the deployant. They're very reasonably priced though. €30 or less if ur outside EU.
> 
> The Naf


I looked among the accessories and couldn't seem to find one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> I looked among the accessories and couldn't seem to find one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just send them an email saying you want it, and they'll reissue your invoice to include the cost of the deployant buckle. (That's what I did)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Buckle


So sweet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I think this picture is not very representative of how the watch looks in real life. Way too saturated and the light is over the top. The strap is heavily bleached and it means that watch itself is far brighter than the way we will actually see it.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

I think it might.... If you lived in a sunny place and worked outside all the time.

The dials colour will change depending on your environment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Delivery tomorrow!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

jpfwatch said:


> Delivery tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 8650962


Very excited for you!
Please post pictures once you are able too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Still not received email from Stowa. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

ok, we need pictures. who ever post it get likes from us. 

Anyway, i ask for deferment of payment..... hahahawill pay in the coming week


----------



## Riese Mils (Apr 23, 2012)

jpfwatch said:


> Delivery tomorrow!


Which date did you place your purchase order ? According to Stowa they will be processed in chronological order.


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

I got my email for delivery this week also. For those wondering, I ordered pretty much as soon as I saw they were available to order.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

I placed the order on 31.03.2016


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

FedEx estimate is Thursday, but I really hope I receive my blue MO tomorrow  I also placed my order 31.03


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

hidden830726 said:


> ok, we need pictures. who ever post it get likes from us.
> 
> Anyway, i ask for deferment of payment..... hahahawill pay in the coming week


This. I promise a like for first few shots as well...oh what the hell I'll probably just like every photo of it I see lol

The Naf


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

some quick pictures:

















On a hirsch Sueda Assolutamente dark brown strap:









On a hirsch Sueda Assolutamente golden brown strap:


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats! Pretty blurry photos, but nevertheless I like the watch more than on the original pictures. It is so much more subdued and the blue is really amazing. I am starting to regret not ordering dark brown strap, as I happen to like that combo the best. I will order some Colareb straps when my watch arrives tomorrow


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

jpfwatch said:


> some quick pictures:
> 
> View attachment 8658442


Thanks for pics. The original brown strap looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

jpfwatch said:


> some quick pictures:
> 
> View attachment 8658442
> 
> ...


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice. *Jealous*. Agree the original light brown croco seems to suit it the best. Dark browns not a bad option either...maybe someone should try a dark grey suede croco type strap on my behalf 😂 enjoy and wear it he best of health 

The Naf


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I am considering this strap 
Colareb.it.22mm VENEZIA ocher yellow strap
but I can't decide until tomorrow when I will see my blue beauty in person


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I have three CR straps (through Holben's) and all are excellent.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I am speechless. Just want to show you the sun with some beautiful white clouds in the blue sky


----------



## TTR (Jun 23, 2006)

Now that's pure class! Beautiful!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

svetoslav said:


> I am speechless. Just want to show you the sun with some beautiful white clouds in the blue sky
> View attachment 8667770


Great photo. Thanks for sharing. I cannot wait.


----------



## Riese Mils (Apr 23, 2012)

*She´s a doozy ! *


----------



## Shalalai (Nov 7, 2013)

svetoslav said:


> I am speechless. Just want to show you the sun with some beautiful white clouds in the blue sky
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8667770&d=1467884210"]
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely! Congratulations on a nice piece.

I personally hope enough pre-orders are canceled so my queue place yields one of these beauties :wink:.


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Got mine today. Love the soft leather strap that was included. Family photo also included.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I especially like how the dial changes with light and angle. The numerals colour is less contrasting compared to my white MO. It is very readable in almost all conditions though. The grey is slightly raised, I suppose due to the thickness of the paint. The grey/blue team plays so expertly with the light. It creates astonishing combinations together with the polished hands. There are certain angles that make the watch look so much like Oris Monk (much more intriguing though) - almost invisible numbers on the dial and glossy mirror finished chrome hands.









Here the blue is exaggerated by the bluish windows at my work space.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

I ordered mine with grey strap, so far I have seen brown. Any crazy one who ask for grey strap like me? Any pics?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I am very curious to see it on grey strap. I am thinking of ordering this strap btw
Colareb.it.22mm SPOLETO STITCHING swamp band
Not sure yet, maybe you could help with a few pictures when your watch arrives


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

That "swamp band" looks pretty casual to me, and will be quite different from the crocodile straps. 
If it's a more dressed down look your going for then I think it's a great option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

street lamp light


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Just arrived. Fantastic! Here's a few quick shots from my office:


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Is that strap Napa? Is the price lower with it?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

gward4 said:


> Just arrived. Fantastic! Here's a few quick shots from my office:


Superb. I've been waiting for a cuff shot like that. Love the strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

gward4 said:


> Just arrived. Fantastic! Here's a few quick shots from my office


Great shots! Looks amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

svetoslav said:


> Is that strap Napa? Is the price lower with it?


Thanks for all the comments, gents.

The brown gator strap was shipped separately and should arrive tomorrow (or soon).

The strap in the photos above is the regular brown leather strap sold by Stowa. The watch shipped with this one on it.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

I asked the same question. The watch come with Croc strap (which not to my favour). And if you want normal strap. You will have to get a separate one. They will not lower the price

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Got my notice today. Boo-yah.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Can any of the Canucks speak to how they executed wire transfers? Got the email for payment but the only wire transfer I can set up appears to be person-to-person with first/last name. Is that standard? Haven't done a B2B wire transfer before.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Can any of the Canucks speak to how they executed wire transfers? Got the email for payment but the only wire transfer I can set up appears to be person-to-person with first/last name. Is that standard? Haven't done a B2B wire transfer before.


Not a Canadian, but I used TransferWise to transfer payment, which I believe is also available to Canadians.


----------



## geespot (Mar 30, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Can any of the Canucks speak to how they executed wire transfers? Got the email for payment but the only wire transfer I can set up appears to be person-to-person with first/last name. Is that standard? Haven't done a B2B wire transfer before.


I opted to pay via paypal instead of wire transfer - as I've done for all of my Stowa purchases.

I received my MO LE Blue #41/200 on Friday last week - opted to ship via Fedex which means I ended up paying fees (duties and taxes) upon delivery. Wanted to ship via DHL - but with the uncertainty of Canada Post strike...I didn't want to take the risk of possibly not getting my watch for awhile.

Chris


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

geespot said:


> I opted to pay via paypal instead of wire transfer - as I've done for all of my Stowa purchases.
> 
> I received my MO LE Blue #41/200 on Friday last week - opted to ship via Fedex which means I ended up paying fees (duties and taxes) upon delivery. Wanted to ship via DHL - but with the uncertainty of Canada Post strike...I didn't want to take the risk of possibly not getting my watch for awhile.
> 
> Chris


Just so I understand correctly, using DHL (risk of strike delays aside) would not result in additional charges/fees/duties whereas FedEx will?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geespot (Mar 30, 2012)

From other's experience - using DHL - could result in no fees...but I think its hit and miss. There's a thread on this forum with Canadian's opting to use DHL and not paying any additional fees.

I've always used Fedex and have always had to pay additional fees for international shipments (which for me has been all Stowa purchases).


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

geespot said:


> From other's experience - using DHL - could result in no fees...but I think its hit and miss. There's a thread on this forum with Canadian's opting to use DHL and not paying any additional fees.
> 
> I've always used Fedex and have always had to pay additional fees for international shipments (which for me has been all Stowa purchases).


FedEx will definitely get you every time with import duties. I specifically requested they send out my MOLE via DHL since I've never had to pay import duties. Be forewarned, though: Make sure you specify that they send it via DHL *EXPRESS* (the equivalent of FedEx); otherwise, they might send it via DHL *PAKET* (much slower than DHL Express since Paket is the equivalent of the German postal system with final delivery by the destination country's postal service). In my personal experience (read: anecdotal), I've never incurred import duties with either DHL Express or Paket.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

What did you get dinged with FedEx? Just heard back from Sandra at Stowa and apparently they can't track the package through DHL nor can they use them for addressing customs issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> What did you get dinged with FedEx? Just heard back from Sandra at Stowa and apparently they can't track the package through DHL nor can they use them for addressing customs issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used DHL and received a tracking number and am able to track the shipment.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> What did you get dinged with FedEx? Just heard back from Sandra at Stowa and apparently they can't track the package through DHL nor can they use them for addressing customs issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got my FedEx bill yesterday...$20.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

robi1138 said:


> Got my FedEx bill yesterday...$20.


US I presume? I'm in Canada and that sounds extraordinarily cheap. I was expecting another zero.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geespot (Mar 30, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> US I presume? I'm in Canada and that sounds extraordinarily cheap. I was expecting another zero.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, US. I was surprised too. I wasn't expecting $200 but more around $60+...am not complaining though.


----------



## geespot (Mar 30, 2012)

A couple (iPhone) pics of my MO Blue limited - to keep this thread back on track 

















I had sold both my Stowa Flieger and Stowa MO Special Edition two years ago to fund another purchase - and have regretted it since. Corrected that mistake by picking this one up...hope to keep this in my collection for a very long time.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Would like to see how well it dresses down with more shots on NATO and casual leather.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Mine is on the way. In the sky i think.

But seems not alot of you have receive yours.. why?


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

hidden830726 said:


> Mine is on the way. In the sky i think.
> 
> But seems not alot of you have receive yours.. why?


They are sending them out as they make them. They are not holding them all until they are all made.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday on the calf strap. Now just waiting for the croc strap to arrive. Already cleared customs and is en route.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

That's probably the nicest shot so far of the blue dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncleed (Nov 4, 2012)

Crazy how this sold so well..and the seatime blackforest was a bust.


----------



## Shalalai (Nov 7, 2013)

The time on the waiting list has paid off, just confirmed my order of a cancelled watch. Now it's time to decide strap material/color and buckle type.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

uncleed said:


> Crazy how this sold so well..and the seatime blackforest was a bust.


Hmm. SEATIME BF in my opinion lack the black forest identity. If it uses the black forest orange as it's dial (like Flieger Black forest) it will sell like lava cake.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Got my dark brown croc strap...


----------



## Shalalai (Nov 7, 2013)

ads75 said:


> Got my dark brown croc strap...


Looks quite nice, congrats to a fine watch.

Must say that the strap choice for the Blue LE is challenging, which seems to the case for others as well based on this and other threads.

Anyone know if Stowa has decreased their color options lately? Can only find light/dark brown and black on the site but iirc they had more colors before (e.g. a gray croc strap). Have emailed them today but no reply yet, hence the forum question.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone know if Stowa has decreased their color options lately? Can only find light/dark brown and black on the site but iirc they had more colors before (e.g. a gray croc strap). Have emailed them today but no reply yet, hence the forum question.[/QUOTE]

I was speaking with Stowa last week and they only have black and brown croc straps now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

A couple other quick iphone photos with Stowa grey and light brown croc straps from previous MO purchases, I like the dark brown the most on the blue.

Also a pic comparing the Nomos Midnight Orion from Timeless. The dark blues are very close, the thicker Stowa hands make it easier to tell the time.


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

Shalalai said:


> Anyone know if Stowa has decreased their color options lately? Can only find light/dark brown and black on the site but iirc they had more colors before (e.g. a gray croc strap). Have emailed them today but no reply yet, hence the forum question.


They sold the stock of the other colours in December saying that they won't be available anymore. Or if I remember well on a special order with an extra fee.


----------



## Shalalai (Nov 7, 2013)

Fikk said:


> They sold the stock of the other colours in December saying that they won't be available anymore. Or if I remember well on a special order with an extra fee.


Thanks for the info, had missed that.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

ads75 said:


> Also a pic comparing the Nomos Midnight Orion from Timeless. The dark blues are very close, the thicker Stowa hands make it easier to tell the time.
> View attachment 8865810


Thanks for the pictures. The stowa looks very similar, yet much more masculine in my humble opinion. 
Can't wait for mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Fikk said:


> They sold the stock of the other colours in December saying that they won't be available anymore. Or if I remember well on a special order with an extra fee.


In that case, I speculate the blue and grey croc straps are replaced by hand made ones for the b2b line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Finally received mine and I am pretty quite surprised that it matche very well with grey strap.

I will try to get some better shot under the sun tomorrow.

I have to admit once again. Just like the Flieger Blue, I am sceptical but the real watch is too beautiful to behold. Pictures really hard to show its beauty. It's really hard to capture the kind of blue in RL. This is definitely a keeper.

Lovely STOWA Marine Original "Blue" Limited Edition on grey Croc strap #9 #stowa #stowawatch #MarineOriginal #unitas @stowa @stowawatches










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Mine is en route. Looking forward to getting some photos up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## First Mohican (Apr 25, 2016)

What do you mean when you say the Seatime Black Forest was a bust? I am somewhat new to Stowa watches and I could have chosen any model I wanted and I went with the Seatime, personally I think it's one of Stowas better offerings. That's just me though...


----------



## First Mohican (Apr 25, 2016)

uncleed said:


> Crazy how this sold so well..and the seatime blackforest was a bust.


What do you mean when you say the Seatime Black Forest was a bust? I am somewhat new to Stowa watches and I could have chosen any model I wanted and I went with the Seatime, personally I think it's one of Stowas better offerings. That's just me though...


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

First Mohican said:


> What do you mean when you say the Seatime Black Forest was a bust? I am somewhat new to Stowa watches and I could have chosen any model I wanted and I went with the Seatime, personally I think it's one of Stowas better offerings. That's just me though...


No doubt about that. SEATIME BF is a good offering. He probably meant that SEATIME didn't sold out like the other LE in recent years.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hahaha3111 (May 25, 2013)

yet to receive payment request for mine


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

hahaha3111 said:


> yet to receive payment request for mine


Don't worry. I'm in the same boat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riese Mils (Apr 23, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> Don't worry. I'm in the same boat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too and within in the next 2 weeks nothing will change because Stowa is on vacation. :-(


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Was thrilled to see tracking update showing arrival tomorrow.


----------



## Doya Duwin (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi, First time poster but longtime lurker here 

My question for you guys is how do you like your MO Blue? everything you expected or a bit underwhelmed?

Ive got my MO Blue for about 3 weeks now, and while it is a great watch i am thinking of flipping it because it just isn't for me and the watch is to great to sit iddle in my collection.

Usually not a watch flipper, but again its to special of a watch to not be worn.

I also think that i am past "Buyers remorse" 

(as a first post this is not a great one, sorry)

Regards, Harry


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

I like mine a lot, and while I may flip it further down the line, I don't have any buyer's remorse and it definitely exceeded my expectations. When considering whether or not to purchase the MOLE, my biggest concern was legibility, but Stowa did a great just with those hands, thereby making the watch quite legible for my tastes.

You said that you've owned the watch for a three weeks now. Maybe give it some more time, and instead of having it sit idly in your collection, wear it as often as you can. By doing that, it might either start to grow on you or you'll continue to remain underwhelmed. What specifically is underwhelming about it to you?



Doya Duwin said:


> Hi, First time poster but longtime lurker here
> 
> My question for you guys is how do you like your MO Blue? everything you expected or a bit underwhelmed?
> 
> ...


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Doya Duwin said:


> Hi, First time poster but longtime lurker here
> 
> My question for you guys is how do you like your MO Blue? everything you expected or a bit underwhelmed?
> 
> ...


Hmm, welcome to the fourm, let me share with you my thoughts on MOBLE

first of all, just to give some context， MOBLE is my first Marine series. I always wanted to add a Marine into my collection but always change my mind because i thought Marine is too formal and mundane. When Stowa announced MOBLE, i finally made the decision for my first MO.

I,ll be honest, i dont like the brown gator strap. The brown gator combo looks old and uninspired. Dark Blue + Gator Brown = Old to me (Opinion varies, Just personal op). So, in the end, i opted for grey strap as Stowa dont allow to change to a normal strap unless i buy separately.

Now, on the MOBLE. So i received them with grey gator strap. This is my view:

1) The finishing is class.
2) The swan neck regulator is good to have.
3) The Blue is marvelous, class
4) Grey on Blue dial looks great.
5) Caseback look awesome.
6) its just different

I echo what Vig2000 said, try to include it into your rotation. If you dont like the look of it (for whatever reason), do try different strap.


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Doya Duwin said:


> Hi, First time poster but longtime lurker here
> 
> My question for you guys is how do you like your MO Blue? everything you expected or a bit underwhelmed?
> 
> ...


I still love my blue MO, especially with the dark brown croc strap (opinions vary). I do understand what you are saying. I also have a Nomos Midnight Blue Orion, which is almost the same blue and the Stowa, and I don't find myself wearing the Nomos that much, even before I got the Stowa. It may hard to justify both watches in my collection, and I find the Stowa much easier to read than the Nomos.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh my...

















Arrived today over lunch. Absolutely beautiful timepiece in every respect. Strangely mine shipped with the croc strap; I had understood it would come separately because of import restrictions. Also received the Stowa deployant which completes the look.


----------



## Shalalai (Nov 7, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Oh my...


Gorgeous time piece and stunning pictures of it, enjoy!


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Oh my...
> Arrived today over lunch. Absolutely beautiful timepiece in every respect. Strangely mine shipped with the croc strap; I had understood it would come separately because of import restrictions. Also received the Stowa deployant which completes the look.


Wow, pro pics. superly done.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

hidden830726 said:


> Wow, pro pics. superly done.


Hah! Thanks. Will be more to come. On a more casual note is goes well with a nice brew as well. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

ads75 said:


> I still love my blue MO, especially with the dark brown croc strap (opinions vary). I do understand what you are saying. I also have a Nomos Midnight Blue Orion, which is almost the same blue and the Stowa, and I don't find myself wearing the Nomos that much, even before I got the Stowa. It may hard to justify both watches in my collection, and I find the Stowa much easier to read than the Nomos.


Ya, opinion vary. I have added that to my thread above.

Anyway, you mind to post a side by side shot with Nomos Midnight Blue Orion and MOBLE? that would be one hell of a pic.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

A few more of this glorious instrument. Really quite mesmerized by it. Just superbly executed.









































PS. Before anyone has a WTF moment, I ordered the Stowa deployant separately.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Mitchjrj, those are some amazing pictures.
Thanks for sharing.

Now, how about a wrist shot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Soulspawn said:


> Mitchjrj, those are some amazing pictures.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Now, how about a wrist shot?
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm new to the Unitas movement. Any special considerations when winding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> I'm new to the Unitas movement. Any special considerations when winding?


Not really. Just don't overwind it, stop when it becomes difficult to wind.
It takes about 20 turns when my watch stops and then 17 turns every day.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Another wrister...


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> A few more of this glorious instrument. Really quite mesmerized by it. Just superbly executed.
> 
> View attachment 8966377
> 
> ...












The Naf


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

One other bit of beauty with this watch... the sound. I can hear that big wheel ticking from a fair distance. Something soothing about it.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, this needs to stop! People need to stop posting awesome photos of watches I want but can't get anymore...:-d

Seriously though...watch is a stunner...congrats!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I lust after this piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks

I meant to post this pic in 'who else is wearing Stowa today' but I accidentally pin it here....

Sorry guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Showing off the beautiful dauphine hands...


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

Great pic with the leaf hands of the MOBLE.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

One MOBLE on sale. Just saying.


----------



## Zoomyblau (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi guys
which is my birthday present in November




















I can not wait any longer

Kind regards

Martin


----------



## Shalalai (Nov 7, 2013)

Sweet. Got my serial number allocated (came in from the waiting list earlier in the summer), scored #40, ETD "late-/end September". Rather nice to get that number since I turned 40 in June and the MOBLE was a strong contender as a birthday present to myself.

Still wait for information from Stowa ref. croc strap lengths (short/regular), have failed to find this on their web, by searching here (a few old threads concerning nappa and Flieger straps) and on Google. Anyone in the WUS-community that happens to be able to measure (or outright know) and share lengths for the short/regular croc strap respectively?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Zoomyblau said:


> Hi guys
> which is my birthday present in November
> View attachment 9124794
> View attachment 9124810
> ...


Is that representative of the true color of the strap? I know my shots above appear mid-brown but in reality the strap is quite light. Moreso than Stowa's studio photos suggest.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoomyblau (Aug 21, 2016)

@Shalalai, I was asked by email which wrist I have. Should I leave you thecontact via PM?

@mitchjri, Yes the colour in the photo gives a good impression of the original strap. In my opinion, the strap could be a little bit darker.

Kind regards

Martin


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Get grey strap. Trust me. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shalalai (Nov 7, 2013)

Zoomyblau said:


> @Shalalai, I was asked by email which wrist I have. Should I leave you thecontact via PM?
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Martin


Thanks Martin, no need for contact info though. Have stated my wrist size in my email conversations so no worries in that regard, I am sure I'll get a strap that fits well.

However, I would still like to know (in advance) the measurements (length), e.g. 6.5/11.0 cm and 7.0/12.5 cm, or what it might be for the short/regular straps. Hence my question to Stowa and here (the forum is usually a quick way to get an answer with the collective knowledge on here).

Again, thanks for your reply and enjoy your MOBLE!


----------



## Shalalai (Nov 7, 2013)

hidden830726 said:


> Get grey strap. Trust me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The grey strap is apparently not available, tried to order mine with that strap so I assume you were lucky to get one of the last one in stock. It do looks very sweet on the pics in this thread.

Also, sorry for my "machine gun posting".


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

This waiting game is so hard... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Shalalai said:


> Thanks Martin, no need for contact info though. Have stated my wrist size in my email conversations so no worries in that regard, I am sure I'll get a strap that fits well.
> 
> However, I would still like to know (in advance) the measurements (length), e.g. 6.5/11.0 cm and 7.0/12.5 cm, or what it might be for the short/regular straps. Hence my question to Stowa and here (the forum is usually a quick way to get an answer with the collective knowledge on here).
> 
> Again, thanks for your reply and enjoy your MOBLE!


I don't have those measurements handy but I can say the strap they sent fits perfectly for my 7" wrist. No extra tail hangs out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riese Mils (Apr 23, 2012)

Still waiting to send the payment. Is anybody else still waiting, too ? :-s


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Riese Mils said:


> Still waiting to send the payment. Is anybody else still waiting, too ? :-s


I got my payment request only last week. 
Unfortunately, I'm in the middle of moving interstate, so had to delay delivery. Argh! This wait is killing me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside_KI (Jul 19, 2016)

Riese Mils said:


> Still waiting to send the payment. Is anybody else still waiting, too ? :-s


I placed my order in the beginning of August for delivery in September and paid via bank transfer.
Sandra said that I would be informed when the watch is ready to be shipped.
Let's not rush them; I'm sure it will all worth the wait!


----------



## Riese Mils (Apr 23, 2012)

Westside_KI said:


> I placed my order in the beginning of August for delivery in September and paid via bank transfer.
> Sandra said that I would be informed when the watch is ready to be shipped.
> Let's not rush them; I'm sure it will all worth the wait!


Placed my order mid June. Still waiting for Stowas reply. :think:


----------



## Shalalai (Nov 7, 2013)

Riese Mils said:


> Placed my order mid June. Still waiting for Stowas reply. :think:


I got my payment request this evening. Was on waiting list from late May (or possibly early June) and got a watch allocated in July - so hopefully your payment request is in the works too.


----------



## bellamy (Dec 28, 2009)

I jumped in on the waiting list early Aug. Two weeks later, I got confirmation that I have one reserved for me.
I was told that "The delivery time is planned for approximately mid to end of September."
The rest of us are most likely be waiting for this batch I guess!

I'm still really torn between the strap I should go for! For the rest of you who are still waiting, what is your choice?
The light brown strap looks good and really brings out the blue dial. However I feel it is too strong and too 'in your face' - anyone else feels the same way?
ads75 was kind to share pictures of various strap choices on an earlier post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/newsletter-31-march-2016-marine-original-blue-limited-3061690-post31835626.html#post31835626
I am leaning more towards dark brown croco, or even black. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Shalalai (Nov 7, 2013)

bellamy said:


> I'm still really torn between the strap I should go for! For the rest of you who are still waiting, what is your choice?
> The light brown strap looks good and really brings out the blue dial. However I feel it is too strong and too 'in your face' - anyone else feels the same way?
> ads75 was kind to share pictures of various strap choices on an earlier post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/news...imited-3061690-post31835626.html#post31835626
> I am leaning more towards dark brown croco, or even black. Let me know what you guys think!


I wanted a grey strap like two of the fellow forumists in this thread, but that is out of stock. Opted for the standard light brown and will instead pick up an extra grey or dark blue leather later on.

I think dark brown or black will be great too and neither will be a bad choice.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside_KI (Jul 19, 2016)

Ordered my MOLE in the beginning of August and today I have received the dispatch note. I am buzzing!

The combo with the grey croc looks very nice indeed, I think grey gives a more casual, dressed- down look. 
When I ordered however there was a choice between black and light brown, so I went for the brown one of course.


----------



## AC419 (Apr 6, 2012)

are these still available? i dont recall seeing on their site


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

The MOBLE is sold out but I guess there is a waiting list in case someone cancels his order. It doesn't cost much to ask Stowa directly. As most of the watches should be delivered by now, chances are lower but who knows.

If second hand is not a problem for you, I already saw some on the sales corner and other might pop up.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Fikk said:


> The MOBLE is sold out but I guess there is a waiting list in case someone cancels his order. It doesn't cost much to ask Stowa directly. As most of the watches should be delivered by now, chances are lower but who knows.
> 
> If second hand is not a problem for you, I already saw some on the sales corner and other might pop up.


Two are currently for sale by my count. One in the U.S. and the other in EU. Interesting that they haven't been snatched up yet given the demand for this watch.


----------



## smashie (Aug 25, 2007)

Mine arrived, I love it!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Great pictures, smashie. Can't wait for mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Vig2000 said:


> Two are currently for sale by my count. One in the U.S. and the other in EU. Interesting that they haven't been snatched up yet given the demand for this watch.


I just grabbed one of them. Cant wait.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Just got mine in the mail. It's beautiful. What a class act and stellar execution by stowa.

The dial goes from a shade of midnight, to a deep purple, all the way to what I call a dark-pastel blue. 

Now the (second) wait starts for the croc strap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside_KI (Jul 19, 2016)

Received my new MOBLE last Friday. After some careful wearing in the house, today she's out in the wild. Greetings from Berlin.


----------



## Shalalai (Nov 7, 2013)

After some FedEx-bingo I picked up mine (#40) yesterday. Very happy with it, as beautiful as expected. The light brown croc strap (with deployment buckle) is quite ok, had preferred the grey one but was told it was delisted. Will likely source a shell cordovan later on and alternate with the current croc strap. All in all, very happy.

Here's a (crappy iPhone) "steering wheel" picture:


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Shalalai said:


> After some FedEx-bingo I picked up mine (#40) yesterday. Very happy with it, as beautiful as expected. The light brown croc strap (with deployment buckle) is quite ok, had preferred the grey one but was told it was delisted. Will likely source a shell cordovan later on and alternate with the current croc strap. All in all, very happy.


If you have any tips for removing the strap let me know. I tried once but was unusually tight and not moving, did t want to risk a frustration-induced scratch so walked away and haven't tried since.

I like the light brown as well but should have gotten the medium. I recall being told the production photos were with the light brown so that's what I went with. Notsomuch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Mine just arrived. I'll try and take some pics tonight. It's not nearly as nice as the Nomos Midnight Edition, but it's still great. The Nomos sunray blue is much more striking. The Stowa is more casual.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Quick pic


----------



## Riese Mils (Apr 23, 2012)

Got her yesterday. She is a doozy and the blue is just right. This kind of subtile blue will never be démodé.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

I think there was a slight glitch on the Stowa website or I was just 1-2 hrs too late to the scene, but the MOBLE was shown as available for a bit...I guess my wallet is safe for now....


----------

